# Need a push!



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

OK, I was starting the 100 over again last week when I was sidelined by a very nasty episode of God-knows-what, which I am sure you all have read about by now. Anyway, I listened for one night and then stopped and for some reason I just cannot seem to get started again. I really don't know why. It may be that Side 2 just seems so long to me and I was happy to be rid of it in the first place, it may be something else entirely. I just don't know. So, any shoves in my direction would be greatly appreciated!!Laura


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Laura, sorry to hear that, have you recovered from the god-know-what all the way yet?I suggest for a week just set the tapes aside for the time being and just rest from them now. I still recommend doing them again just take a breather. Instead for the time being try doing the ten relaxation techniques on this site for the week when you feel like doing them while you have stopped. But just rest for a bit, you don't have to force any issues for the time being. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm The relaxation techniques are just if you want to do them, but they are best if you do them regularly.Will get back to the tapes in just a bit for you and get you over the hump.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Yes, I think the God-knows-what is gone. At least, it hasn't been giving me any trouble for the past couple of days. I am back to my old self...my mood is MUCH improved, all other things have settled back down. I guess my mind and body were just having a snit fit! There is still quite a bit of stress, I am just letting it slide off and not letting it get to me. Much better than the alternative!I will do the relaxation as recommended. I know doing something would be beneficial, I just can't seem to get the tapes started again, so I will just let it go for now and try again next week.Thanks, Eric!!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Puuuuuuusssssshhhhhh! Next week.







And have fun with them.JeanG


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Congrats on your reprieve Lauralee,







....If ya need any more pushing next week let me know. I'd be happy to oblige.. really.... no problem...







Seriously, perhaps your subcon needs some time to absorb it all. Don't forget some people didn't see relief right away. Others just need the 100 days and still others need refreshers. We are all different. I just hope you continue to feel like you have more symptom management.Enjoy your hypno vacation.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

great Laura, and just go easy on yourself.







I will be posting some information on things and IBS in the next couple weaks also that may help. hang in there.


----------

